

Gdb: graphic (tui) mode - nicolasbrailo
http://nicolasb.com.ar/2009/09/gdb-graphic-tui-mode/

======
jzila
Or you can use cgdb (<http://cgdb.sourceforge.net/>), which has syntax
highlighting and Vim keybindings.

~~~
bluekeybox
Oh my god, thank you. Have used Vim and gdb for two years and didn't know cgdb
existed.

------
njs12345
There's also gdb-mode for emacs, if you're so inclined: [http://emacs-
fu.blogspot.com/2009/02/fancy-debugging-with-gd...](http://emacs-
fu.blogspot.com/2009/02/fancy-debugging-with-gdb.html)

------
erez
Ubuntu/debian has a package called gdbtui which does exactly what gdb -tui
does

~~~
jpr
Can't seem to find the package on Ubuntu 10.10, do I need to enable some
repository?

EDIT: Apparently it was included in the basic gdb package or something.

~~~
ludwigvan
It is a simple script.

cat `which gdbtui`

#!/bin/sh

prog=$(basename $0 tui)

dir=$(dirname $0) if [ "$dir" != "." ]; then prog=$dir/$prog fi

exec $prog --tui "$@"

------
chanux
Not sure if I'm adding value here but gdbtui also works (article mentions gdb
-tui).

------
lallysingh
This is a really nice way to debug generated assembly, useful for LLVM
hacking.

------
kaeluka
made my day! thanks :)

